
Kubernetes 1.5: Supporting Production Workloads - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/12/kubernetes-1.5-supporting-production-workloads.html?m=1
======
TheIronYuppie
Tons of cool new features \- forgiveness, taints/tolerations, disruption
budget for fleet wide upgrades \- kubefed simplified federation tool \- helm
2.0 for package management \- and lots lots more.

Congrats to everyone!

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes.

~~~
ipedrazas
Helm is getting better very quickly, they've just released v2.1.0 which allows
you to define your own Helm plugins!

------
chrisgaun
DotNETes (Windows container and Hyper-v container) support is here!

Disclosure: I worked on DotNETes

